# Are flashers out of date?



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I thought this was a very interesting article. And by no means am I trying to start a vex/marcum vs lcd fish finder argument. I own a 522 igps ice machine and a fl-18 vex. Ijust thought I would share the article. Looking forward to using my vex this year.

http://www.thenextbite.com/article_Flashers-R-Dead


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Think I will stick to my fl-8 pro pack was an interesting read tho thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Doesn't get much more simple than a good flasher. I'll stick with my Bird-45. Only clear cut advantage is the GPS feature in my opinion. Those screen shots look boring to me, I'd much rather see the red flashing light creeping off the bottom. I'll always know where my honey holes are in my head and if things get bad, I have the Navionics App on my phone. It's the best $10 ice fishing inverstment I've ever made.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ha ha. the folks at lowrance sure want you to think so. Notice that Lowrance is a sponsor of the people who wrote the article! Ill stick with a vexilar. I used a lowrance ice machine for quite a while along with a vex. and my buddy and I would fight over who got to use the vex. Flashers are old technology, just like leadhead jigs and the original rapala but im not about to give those up either.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Been using my vex for 5 years and I'm not about to give it up now. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea, good articial, but i'll stay in my cave, with a vex lighting the way .


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My eight year old Vex does the job through the ice or in the Ice hole. I have used it on the boat when anchored and in fairly calm water. All we had were flashers way back when and we caught plenty of fish. I had a 1954 Penn Yan with a Shakespear flasher which was only second to the paper graph.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd just like to try my new Vex out! Come on ICE!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I would miss seeing those pretty lights on my Vexilar if I went to an LCD. It's a visual excitement thing for me.


----------



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

Most lowrance models have a flasher mode on them. You can run them split screen, with flasher on one side and graph on the other.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Ever notice when someone is trying to sell something ? How many reasons they can come up with that you need what they are selling . What they want you to do is ignore what you already know.

I'm sorry but I have confidence in the equipment I use. Any fishfinder is better than none out on the ice. But my flasher has served me so well I see no reason to change. I am not against progress but don't insult my intelligence.

Regardless of the hype no one is going to get this Eskimo to buy ice.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

I just my FL-8 this year, I'm waiting on ice, but it works great in open water off a boat! Do these new fancy things have that "HUM"?? I think I'd miss that!


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

i'm an avid user of both LCD and flasher technologies. I do believe my old Vex still helps me catch fish through the ice. My fancy LCD sonar/GPS units are great, too--I wouldn't fish (troll) open/big water without them. The knock on LCD vs. flasher technology has been processing speed. I honestly haven't seen the new "ice machines" in person, side-by-side. I do know enough to keep an open mind when it comes to technology. As LCD displays solve temperature and speed issues we'll enjoy both the benefits of real-time imaging along with history--with the latter being an important wrinkle in interpreting sonar. Until then, I'll apply the best available technology according to my budgetary allowances.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

papaperch said:


> Ever notice when someone is trying to sell something ? How many reasons they can come up with that you need what they are selling . What they want you to do is ignore what you already know.
> 
> I'm sorry but I have confidence in the equipment I use. Any fishfinder is better than none out on the ice. But my flasher has served me so well I see no reason to change. I am not against progress but don't insult my intelligence.
> 
> Regardless of the hype no one is going to get this Eskimo to buy ice.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

How right you are papa. Sorry Keith but it is possible to define the difference in size on a flasher, as long as you know how to use it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would not trade my fl-20 for the ice machine the vex is more sensitive and faster feedback as the LCD gets cold it slows down and you can absolutely tell size on a good vex like a 20 the 8 is tougher but can be done


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

He'd be so much more believable if Lowrance wasn't paying him a fortune.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have a lowrance ice machine and have used fl-8, fl-18, and fl-20 and used a Bird 55 in a friends shanty they ALL catch fish and well if you know how to use them. I truly do believe that the LCD gives you a little more control over what your looking at. Last year I was using half a minnow perching in 32 ft of water and was able to tell when my bait popped off or got robbed, once I got it dialed in I though noway I could do this with a flasher. 

Just like anything else, pick your poison and use what you like, no wrong way about it.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I've used Vexilars, Marcums and Hummingbirds the past 5 winters just to see what they're all about. I'll go back to the Vex every time if given a choice to use only 1 of the 3.............Mark


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I have/use a vex fl 18. Its like a game once you figure how to use it. I can tell how my bait is as the line appears thicker, the larger the object. I have been told tungsten jigs show up better on a flasher but have yet to try it out on the ice. I think I am sticking with regular jigs for now until I actually see a clear advantage. They have worked for years and not sure if they maybe the latest fad or not. If I was told you can take a bucket, rod with lure and one other item out on the ice, everytime it would be my vex. Hands down!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I can tell when i dont have bait on my jig with my fl-18 too. If you're paying attention to what your bait looks like when you put it down, you'll notice the diffrence in the line size. If i didn't already have 2 flashers and a showdown troller along with 2 cameras, I'd try one of those lowrances.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> I have/use a vex fl 18. Its like a game once you figure how to use it. I can tell how my bait is as the line appears thicker, the larger the object. I have been told tungsten jigs show up better on a flasher but have yet to try it out on the ice. I think I am sticking with regular jigs for now until I actually see a clear advantage. They have worked for years and not sure if they maybe the latest fad or not. If I was told you can take a bucket, rod with lure and one other item out on the ice, everytime it would be my vex. Hands down!!


Tungsten jigs sink 10x faster than a pinmin. Ok, maybe that's not an exact number, but it's definately a lot faster fall. Worth a look if you're fishing "deeper" water.

Chaunc...... Helluva arsenal! If it's down there, you'll see it!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Tungsten jigs sink 10x faster than a pinmin. Ok, maybe that's not an exact number, but it's definately a lot faster fall. Worth a look if you're fishing "deeper" water.
> 
> Chaunc...... Helluva arsenal! If it's down there, you'll see it!


A guy was selling a lowrance m68c/map for $200 on another site and i bought it.  It's the one with the gps. Man am i glad those new lx-7's are junk or i'd probably have one of those too. When's the next " iceaholics " meeting and where?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

First think you need to do is get rid of that stupid arm and but a piece of pool noodle and make your own float, if you don't your lowrance dang near has to be in the hole. 

Nice buy BTW you won't be dissapointed, get to learn to use it's depth ranges and make sure it's on ice mode with chart speed and ping speed set to 100%


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> First think you need to do is get rid of that stupid arm and but a piece of pool noodle and make your own float, if you don't your lowrance dang near has to be in the hole.
> 
> Nice buy BTW you won't be dissapointed, get to learn to use it's depth ranges and make sure it's on ice mode with chart speed and ping speed set to 100%


I already know how to use it. Thanks for the noodle info tho. I may just use the float setup from my vex or bird when i dont take those units out.


----------

